# [SOLVED] Getting a 'buzzing' like sound every few seconds, fresh install new computer



## curt2k1 (Jul 8, 2007)

Hey guys and gals,

I just built my new system and am getting a strange skipping or buzzing noise every 5 seconds when playing music, the files were fine on my old computer, and I have tested it with the onboard sound and my sound card, sadly to say it happens with both.

My system is:
Intel Core 2 duo 2.4 gig
2 gig 800mhz
Asus board with the P35 chipset.

I checked the task manager an my cpu useage isn't spiking, I really don't know where to begin, occasionally the mouse will stutter as well.

Thanks for any suggestions.


----------



## jubai (Jul 4, 2007)

*Re: Getting a 'buzzing' like sound every few seconds, fresh install new computer*

Dear Curt2k1 ,
A few questions first:
1. from where are you getting the Buzzing noise? try to follow it.
are you hearing it from the speakers? maybe the speakers are broken, need external power supply.
2. there are a few things that can make buzzing noises othen speakers: fans (CPU, Tower, power supply), HD, CD, that's it- things that move.

wish you all the best.


----------



## curt2k1 (Jul 8, 2007)

*Re: Getting a 'buzzing' like sound every few seconds, fresh install new computer*



jubai said:


> Dear Curt2k1 ,
> A few questions first:
> 1. from where are you getting the Buzzing noise? try to follow it.
> are you hearing it from the speakers? maybe the speakers are broken, need external power supply.
> ...


The noise is more like a laggy or stuterring noise, not so much a buzz. It is coming from the speakers and it only happens when audio is present. My system before this one which also ran Vista was fine with the same speakers and same sound card, after installing my new hardware I installed Vista over again and updated everything.

Some suggestions I have taken from other sites are:
Disabling audio enhancements
updating bios version
updating chipset audio drivers
updating sata/ide drivers
turning off program exclusive control
uninstalling both drivers and then using a fresh install of one driver

The weird thing is is that it happens with both sound devices, my creative audigy2 zs platnium and the onboard sound of my p5k.


----------



## jubai (Jul 4, 2007)

*Re: Getting a 'buzzing' like sound every few seconds, fresh install new computer*

How far the Audio turned on?
is it loud ? quiet ?


----------



## curt2k1 (Jul 8, 2007)

*Re: Getting a 'buzzing' like sound every few seconds, fresh install new computer*

it happens at all levels, I tried with speakers and a head set and got the same results so I know it isn't the speakers and sound cards.


----------



## curt2k1 (Jul 8, 2007)

*[Solved] Getting a 'buzzing' like sound every few seconds, fresh install new computer*

OK I solved it, at least it seems I have...

I checked the enhancements tab on my onboard sound card and there was no checks in any of the options for enhancements but there was also not a check in 'disable audio enhancements' so I put a check there and it seems to be working now.


----------

